# Bridles on Donkeys - How long to leave on?



## weendogmom (Mar 14, 2013)

Purchased a donkey from an elderly couple who couldn't take care of them anymore and we are new to donkeys.

She is supposed to be 3 years old. Her bridle was really dirty and crusty and looked like it had been on a while, so once she was settled in, we took it off. She has two scab sores on her chin and her fur is pressed down and almost worn off in places. 

Is it normal for people to leave bridles on 24/7 and is this harmful? It looked uncomfortable to me, but I'm not sure. How tight should a stall bridle be?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

You probably mean halter. Bridles are what you put on them when you're riding (with reins and a bit). It's not really safe to leave halters on 24/7, but many people do it. If you don't need it on her to catch her right now, it's perfectly fine to leave it off. Some people like leaving them on for ID in case the animal gets loose, but if you're not worried about that, it's really better to leave the halter off.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

A lot of people leave them on. I am in the same school as MDKatie and do not leave mine on, although Sid does need his on because he is impossible to catch. If I don't foresee needing him for anything in a hurry, I can take his off.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Some leave them on, some don't. It's personal preference, if left on they, should really have the breakaway in case she gets caught up on something. Then again, some believe the breakaways train them to lean on the halter to break away at anytime. *shrug*

My guys will occasionally wear their halters in the pasture, but it's not a 24/7.

Whatever you decide, if it's rubbing and leaving wounds, it needs to come off regardless!


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

Personally I would NEVER leave a halter on a horse or donkey. It is too easy for them to get caught up and do major damage. All they have to do is scratch with a back leg and you can have major problems. It also causes the rubs that you describe. I have seen animals with infected sores and permanent scars from halters left on. If you absolutely HAVE to leave on a halter use a leather one that will break away in an emergency situation or at least a halter with a breakaway. You can make an easy breakaway for a regular nylon halter by simply fastening it on with a leather shoelace instead of the standard buckle that it comes with. That will hold tight enough when you catch the animal then you can buckle the buckle while you are working with them. 

Instead of leaving a halter on it is preferred to train your animal to be easier to catch. That starts with gentle handling on a regular basis and a little bucket with a treat (like grain or chopped carrot) when necessary. Much easier to catch any animal if you can first lure them into a smaller stall or pen with a little grain. A little time and patience now will provide years of benefits later. 

It is my personal opinion that unless you have a tremendous amount of animals (like large herds) ALL of the animals on a farm should be trained and tamed to allow the farmer to catch and handle them. Leading and standing tied should also be explored if possible. I have had too many experiences trying to deal with a half wild animal with an injury. Emergency situations are bad enough without having fear of the farmer to deal with. A calm animal that trusts your touch is much easier and safer to treat.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree that horses are best without halters on 24/7. And if necessary, then they must be breakable leather (not triple-ply) and/or have a breakaway crown or throatlatch just in case.

I had a horse actually clip his breakaway halter to a guy wire on a telephone pole in my pasture. I haven't a clue how he managed to do that, but for whatever reason he didn't break the halter, just stood there all night long until I rescued him. But it goes to show that horses can find ways to get themselves into trouble!

I read a horrible story once about a horse that broke its jaw after getting a nylon halter caught on a t-post and had to be euthanized. Just a heartbreaking tale and has stuck with me ever since.

Mine are naked in the pasture and if haltered are kept in a small paddock (usually in anticipation of the vet or farrier arriving).

If the OP really did mean bridle...then thank god the donkey is in better hands now!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

The only time our horses have their halters on (in individual small turn-outs) is when there is a good chance of rain but we are trying to get them out for as long as we can (we stall at night and in rain since we have no shelters or anything). This way if it starts to pour, we're not trying to put halters on freaky horses (who seem to feel like they will melt if it rains). But someone is usually pretty close by for that to happen. Otherwise halters go on just as we take them out of their stalls, they go to the paddock and they are taken off and clipped to their gates. They go back on to come in, get crosstied and groomed then off when they go into the stalls.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

offthegrid said:


> I agree that horses are best without halters on 24/7. And if necessary, then they must be breakable leather (not triple-ply) and/or have a breakaway crown or throatlatch just in case.
> 
> I had a horse actually clip his breakaway halter to a guy wire on a telephone pole in my pasture. I haven't a clue how he managed to do that, but for whatever reason he didn't break the halter, just stood there all night long until I rescued him. But it goes to show that horses can find ways to get themselves into trouble!
> 
> ...


 
Would that be my horrible story? I think I posted on here about the rescue I was called to pick up that had a 'sore' on his jaw that ended up a gruesome, horrific tale ending in euthanasia.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I also agree don't leave the halters on. Never have never will even when I had Arabians they would come when I called no need to have some halter on to get caught on things. My mini's, my donkeys, always come to me I would have no other way.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Would that be my horrible story? I think I posted on here about the rescue I was called to pick up that had a 'sore' on his jaw that ended up a gruesome, horrific tale ending in euthanasia.


OMG maybe it was your story. I remember the details about the horse being so hungry it kept trying to graze but couldn't open it's mouth and just bumped it along the ground. It's scarred me for life on halters - even leather halters, which people think are *safe*. Some leather halters are seriously strong, and will not break, or perhaps not before the hardware or the horse. 

I used to use breakaway halters but boarded a QH gelding that would break it on purpose within 10 minutes of having it put on -- he would bend down, step on the bottom of the noseband and <<snap>> "I'm naked!!"

Naked horses are happier anyway.  Another option is a neck strap, I guess, although I've never tried it. I know breeding farms often put them on broodmares for identification and in theory, a way to grab them if you need to. Seems like they could also cause problems if not fitted correctly, though.


----------



## weendogmom (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info - and yes, I meant halter. Sorry, I'm completely new to all of this. We are leaving it off for now, let her heal up and get a good grooming in and I ordered her a new one for future use.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

weendogmom said:


> Thanks for the info - and yes, I meant halter. Sorry, I'm completely new to all of this. We are leaving it off for now, let her heal up and get a good grooming in and I ordered her a new one for future use.


If you are new to this, can you find someone who knows donkeys to help you learn how to care for him properly? There are important things to understand about training, health and feeding that you need to be aware of and if you don't know bridle/halter or how to use one, then you really need guidance to make sure that your animals stay healthy and safe.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

It always makes me nervous when I see horses haltered out in their pasture. I just know our Joshua would get himself in a world of trouble. 

I second the recommendation to get training. It is very easy to ruin an equine if you don't know how to handle one, even if it is only a lawn ornament. 

Good luck!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

offthegrid said:


> OMG maybe it was your story. I remember the details about the horse being so hungry it kept trying to graze but couldn't open it's mouth and just bumped it along the ground. It's scarred me for life on halters - even leather halters, which people think are *safe*. Some leather halters are seriously strong, and will not break, or perhaps not before the hardware or the horse.
> 
> I used to use breakaway halters but boarded a QH gelding that would break it on purpose within 10 minutes of having it put on -- he would bend down, step on the bottom of the noseband and <<snap>> "I'm naked!!"
> 
> Naked horses are happier anyway.  Another option is a neck strap, I guess, although I've never tried it. I know breeding farms often put them on broodmares for identification and in theory, a way to grab them if you need to. Seems like they could also cause problems if not fitted correctly, though.


 
Yup. His poor face was so swollen he couldn't eat or drink....he tried so hard to do normal things....poor thing even nickered to me when he saw me. That is one case I will never, EVER forget.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

I have seen many horses and a few donkeys with permanent hair loss on their face from having a halter on 24/7. Some have very sensitive skin and can rub the hair off after only a week or two of having a halter on. I would recommend taking the halter off and only using it when you need it. Take it off when he is in his stall or in turnout.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My donkeys come to a whistle. When I put a halter on them they know something is happening. They stand in the pasture to be brushed. Right now, bring hay every day and when you do, give a whistle. The donkeys will then associate the whistle with something good and you won't have to chase them down. When you bring the hay out, sort of walk around it for ten or twenty seconds and not let them come up to it, then walk away. This places you as outranking them rather than the waiter.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm a firm member of the 'halters aren't a fashion statement' team. There are far too many bad things that can happen when they're left on. When I was a kid, my grandpa left a cutting horse with a trainer, who thought it would be a great time-saver to just leave his halter on in the stall. We buried the horse the next day after he caught his foot in the halter, got agitated, and broke his own neck. Because of that, I have never left a haltered horse unattended.


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

My neighbors left there halters on 24/7. One of their mares got hers hung up in a hay feeder...if we had not been there and been willing to take risks...she would have killed herself trying to get away. We had to cut it off she had twisted it so tight...and she tore the hell out of her face. My horses ONLY wear their halters when I am working with them. Period.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't like keeping halters on horses but if it's necessary, make sure the halter is very well fitted (no room to catch a hoof) and very breakable. At pony club events, horses must have halters on at all times (even stalled) and they must be breakaway. We used to buy really cheap ones through Stateline that would break easily or you can convert regular halters to breakaway.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I had a donkey once that had been horribly abused. We found it best to keep the halter on her till she was fine with us handling her. Once we could aproach her face she didn't wear a halter till she as packing or riding.

Another donkey had to wear a halter with a chain chin strap every so often so that the old donkey he picked on could grab that chain and teach him a lesson.

Donkeys are not horses and can be safe wearing a halter if necessary. 


Mrs Whodunit


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

whodunit said:


> I had a donkey once that had been horribly abused. We found it best to keep the halter on her till she was fine with us handling her. Once we could aproach her face she didn't wear a halter till she as packing or riding.
> 
> Another donkey had to wear a halter with a chain chin strap every so often so that the old donkey he picked on could grab that chain and teach him a lesson.
> 
> ...


How was the "chain chin strap" hooked onto the donkey's halter so that it didn't step on it? Sounds painful.

Donkeys can get a hoof stuck in a halter or get the halter stuck on something exactly the same way a horse can.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It's pretty common for a donkey to scratch his face with a rear hoof. I don't leave halters on. It only takes once.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Weedogmom, you are going to have so much fun with your new kids -- donkeys are very smart, and quite the love sponges! Mine love butt scratches and will make the funniest faces when you scratch the inside of their ears  Keep those halters off when unattended, stay away from rich/sugary foods and enjoy!


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I never leave them on my horses. You just never know what they might decide to scratch their head on or get a hind foot caught.

I went to look at a saddle once where horses had their halters on in their pasture with some machinery. One was a pretty little filly. I told the owner of the danger and she said "oh, they have always had them on and nothing ever happened". 

When we went back in a few days to buy the saddle the filly was gone....you know what happened. So sad.


----------

